# NC State Trooper fired for K9 abuse 4/29/08



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

:evil: I don't even know what to say. What a coward. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZwD_f5QICnI

North Carolina:This cell phone video(Made public April 28/08)being used as evidence in a hearing where Sgt. Charles L. Jones is contesting his firing after being accused of mistreating his police dog.

RALEIGH -- A fired state trooper is fighting to get his job back.

The Highway Patrol fired K9 officer Charles Jones last September after another trooper recorded a video of Jones repeatedly kicking his patrol dog. Monday, Jones had an administrative hearing, trying to get his job back.

In a cell phone video, Jones can be seen hanging his police dog Ricoh from a loading dock, with the animal's back paws barely touching the ground. The trained handler then kicks Ricoh five times as the dog's legs swing off the ground.

A fellow K9 officer saw these actions at the Highway Patrol's training academy and captured the images.

"I didn't know what to do. Should I go stop him? What do I do? I did what I thought was right at the time," said Trooper Ray Herndon.

Jones was fired after the video was shown to the Highway Patrol. Jones said he was simply training Ricoh to obey vital commands. The patrol's director of internal affairs agreed. But the secretary of crime control and public safety -- who oversees the Patrol -- says once the governor's office heard of the video and saw it, they made it clear they wanted Jones fired.

"All of them made me aware the governor believed that Sgt. Jones should be dismissed based on what he knew of the treatment of Ricoh," said Bryan Beatty.

Ricoh was not injured. He has since been retired from service.


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

Looks like the idiot will getting his job back too as of today. He was hanging his dog over a rail while he went around to kick him as he hung in air.Then left him there for a bit. What a dumb ass. I wonder if he would want to be treated like a pinata? The NC Hwy Patrol has had a lot of bad press in the last 12 months.It is a shame since they have been known to be some of the best for so many years.:-k


----------



## Connie Doan (Nov 14, 2007)

Since the officer had to go up on the porch and tie the dog up first, then go back down to kick the dog for who knows what, and I'm very sure the dog did not know what, he should be fired for abuse. Even if the kicking were a useful training technique, it is so far removed from any perceived behavioral training infractions that the dog could not possibly know why he is being used as a kicking bag. Plain and simple abuse with absolutely no mitigating factors!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Can anyone hear what he is saying? It sounds like 'off' on my computer, but I'm at work and I can't turn it up very loud. 


Jack, where did you hear that he would be getting his job back? If that's the case, I'm sure we could flood the department and the governor's office with protest letters. If he IS reinstated, he should not be allowed anywhere NEAR a K9 again.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I, normally, like to come to the defense of police officers when they are accused of something. You know, like we don't have the full story; I wasn't there, that sort of thing. That truly disgusted me. I've been in this business for 43 years. I can't think of a single avenue I could even, in good conscience try and defend such actions. I also can't think of a single reason why such abuse would even be comtemplated. As a law enforcement officer and canine trainer, that embarrasses me greatly.

DFrost


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Can anyone hear what he is saying? .


Sounds like "Los". I've seen some dumb ways to address out issues..... sick.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Kristen Isn't this the same story from the first thread?
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/showthread.php?t=5611


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes Kristen posted it first, then the automated news thingermajigger in the Forum grabbed the article too from somewhere else.

I might merge the threads if I remember how


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow you have an automated news thingamajigger? Fancy boy!


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, I am glad the officer was fired,hopefully he does not ever get his job back or get the privilege to work a K9 again. I take care of the local police K9's and would go crazy if one of the officers ever did that to one of the dogs. I really think this guy should also be tied to the loading dock and let the dog be sent on him..was it 5 times he kicked the dog....do you think after 5 bites, he would learn, that is NOT how we become partners/trust...that is not how to teach..I don't care what kind of drive the dog has, what kind of aggression the dog has...that is not the way to train...period! .I also think the guy from internal affairs..obviously a buddy, should be fired from the dept., as he was going to let this abuse pass...charges should be brought up to both for allowing/and committing animal cruelty! Hopefully another more deserving officer, gets to work the dog. Mo


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I was disgusted by what I saw in the video, but I was equally disgusted by the news footage I saw today of fellow officers defending this guy. Two of these guys were saying something along the lines of, "Police dogs are aggressive dogs and different/harsher training methods should be utilized, etc. etc." and "the dog in question was very aggressive..." BULL-SHIT! No wonder the dog was aggressive! I'd bite the heck out of them too if that's part of the training protocol. 

This is the second police officer person from the Raleigh NC area that I've seen use abusive training methods. I hope its not a typical practice there.

There is NO PLACE in ANY sort of animal training for abuse like this.


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

There is a big stir in the area over this.This officer will probably get his job back but not as a K9 handler.He seems to be saying it is a taught training tactic. 
I was interviewed on Thursdayby a local tv station and the topic was on how valuable the K9 units are and what a loss it is for the HP to be loosing them indefinately.I would shoot the link out but They edited some of my statements making me sound stupid.LOL But they had a lot of good air time on my female Reyna. 
I was saying something about there capabilities of smelling narcotics and they cut narcotics out. So it has me say ing they have great sense of Smelling! LMAO


----------

